

Louisiana's bold bid to privatize schools - patdennis
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/01/us-education-vouchers-idUSL1E8H10AG20120601

======
patdennis
I'm a liberal democrat, but I consider myself pro-anything that will give more
kids a leg up in the world, even if it doesn't fit with the orthodoxy of my
party. But this is just such a poorly designed law...

------
bediger4000
Whenever I see something like this, I have a sneaking suspicion that it's just
a way to teach creationism (or even young earth biblical creationism) in
schools. Or at least to avoid teaching anything to do with evolution.

